# New & Confused



## Azasha

_Greetings All!

I'm having some hesitations to join in the forum few months back but decided to now, since I gotten married to the man I love on August 2014. I'm 26 an A&E RN who've been part of the team for 3 years but decided to move on to a new less stressful environment after the marriage days sets in. He's a 28 engineer with smoking habits but has been cutting down to 2 sticks per day from 1 box.. urgh.. men.. 

I was told by my Dr that I have PCOS which was detected during a CT scan with contrast but after a visit to the gynae and US was done, none was detected. So i'm trying my best to get regular SI.. But seems like my irregular period is making it much more harder..

Any tips anyone can share with me on ensuring for a regular period & higher chances to get pregnant?


Thanks and I hope I can join in the pregnancy season too!! Lol!!

God Bless!!_


----------



## stormcloud96

I had a similar experience with having a cyst that burst before they could see it. (at least that is whats suspected happened), Cause went for Vaginal Scan and they found some cysts. Then told by third doctor to also check my uterus for endo, and nothing. And that was the next cycle. 
My best advice is go to a Aryuvedic doctor, Naturopath, or Acupuncture or something similar and as well as treatment they can get your diet etc on track. 
By the end of it all I was tired of the conflicting/missing information from modern medicine, or here take this pill, it won't cure anything, but it'll make you feel better. 
That was my experience anyway. 
Best of luck!


----------



## Azasha

_@stormcloud96

Aww... Thanks for the updates dear! That made me feel better knowing that I'm not the only lady who has such conditions. =)

Congrats on your pregnancy!
Have a blessed day!
_


----------



## BrendaJ

Hello Azasha! Welcome! I'm not on this site often but I have PCOS, Hypothyrodism, and am overweight. Still against all odds, after 5 years of TTC without any success, I had my BFP and now have a lovely 3 year old. (I'm 29, btw and TYC#2). I know that in order to help lessen the effects of PCOS is by managing your weight. Loosing only 10% of your body weight can do wonders. I, of course, lost 40 lbs., much more than the 10%. And within 3 months I had my BFP. Another thing that can help is going to an obgyn or fertility specialist and ask them to prescribe you the diabetic medication metformin. It will help keep your sugar under control because PCOS can cause insulin resistance and that alone can create a myriad of issues. Hope that helps! Keep us posted :)... I also wanted to add that I unfortunately gained those 40lbs back but am trying to loose some weight again.


----------



## BrendaJ

Hello Azasha, Just an Update! So I've been on Metformin like I told you for maybe a week shy of a month and within that time frame I've worked up to 2000 mg a day. I've been charting my BBT on Fertility Friend form a couple of months now and noticed I wasn't ovulating. So since I began taking my Metformin since April 13, I had my cycle thanks to the metformin, and I ovulated too! I am officially in the TWW!!! However, I am not too confident about the success of this cycle being that we BD 2 days prior to O and midnight the day of O (maybe too late?) Nonetheless, I'm excited that I ovulated, this cycle caught me a little off guard.

To be fair I always get my cycles however, recently they've been all over the place. Some have been really short, 24 days, then normal, 32 days, and then really long, 40+. Also, I've always noticed I had a good surge, but then I cannot keep the high temps afterwards. So I know my body gears up to ovulate but it never did in the last months I've been temping. 

Sorry this is so long, but I hope it helps!


----------



## Azasha

_@BrendaJ

Hi dear!! OMG!!! That is such an awesome & extremely helpful information for me to get on the track.. i was previously 72kg but now after the wedding it went up to 79.7kg!!! God knows what i've ate this whole 8 months! Lol!! I shall try to get those metformin half dose to start off with. Isnt metformin caused weight gain? Or i might be wrong. But yes, i shall update my outcomes soon!  And indeed, ur experiences are very helpful for those who had such same issue.. I thank u once again for the kind advices..  

God Bless Hunn!!!_


----------



## Azasha

_@BrendaJ_

_We have been BD-ing for like 2-3 days apart for the past 8 months thou. Still it's not really that positive? Had a chemical Pregnancy (i think?) 1 month after we got married. *Faint Positive* in the morning, continue to work as usual. (A&E is the place where bumping and carrying heavy stuffs are unavoidable.) And i might have strained myself too much that day that when i return home found out i'm bleeding like menses. Checked again its *negative*. =( So we pretty much tried harder._


----------



## BrendaJ

You are most welcome! The diabetic medication can actually help you loose weight. I worked my self up to the 2000 mg, because I still wasn't ovulating at 1500 mg of the medication. However, everyone is different. It has some pretty bad side effects such as diarrhea, but it will pass, just try to take it after a good hearty and healthy meal. I found that this helped. The diarrhea effects took about a week to get over and for my body to adjust, but don't despair because I promise it will pay off! I think I am heavier than you :(, but I am trying to be healthy. But loosing the 10% body fat will somehow "jump start" your metabolism and hormones, per my fertility specialist. And let me tell you, it worked! When I got pregnant with my son, I had no medications. I wish you the very best and I promise to update wether I end up pregnant or not due to the metformin. I am currently at 5 dpo so I need to wait a little longer. Check back in a couple of days, ok? I will continue to inform you :) as best as I can!


----------



## BrendaJ

Forgot to mention that you probably did have a chemical pregnancy if you had a bfp. I've actually had 2 chemical pregnancies. One in December of 2014 and January 2015. Both were BFP's but aunt flow showed a good 5 days after bfp.


----------



## BrendaJ

BrendaJ said:


> You are most welcome! The diabetic medication can actually help you loose weight. I worked my self up to the 2000 mg, because I still wasn't ovulating at 1500 mg of the medication. However, everyone is different. It has some pretty bad side effects such as diarrhea, but it will pass, just try to take it after a good hearty and healthy meal. I found that this helped. The diarrhea effects took about a week to get over and for my body to adjust, but don't despair because I promise it will pay off! I think I am heavier than you :(, but I am trying to be healthy. But loosing the 10% body fat will somehow "jump start" your metabolism and hormones, per my fertility specialist. And let me tell you, it worked! When I got pregnant with my son, I had no medications. I wish you the very best and I promise to update wether I end up pregnant or not due to the metformin. I am currently at 5 dpo so I need to wait a little longer. Check back in a couple of days, ok? I will continue to inform you :) as best as I can!

Hello Azasha! As promised, I am back. I did not end up pregnant because my lutes phase was too short. I began my period at only 8 dpo. So I only had a 7 day luteal phase after ovulation. Entirely too short for a pregnancy to be possible. I am on CD 2 now, my cycle was only 23 days:(, but I have heard really good things about Vitex; an herb that is suppose to help regulate cycles and help to achieve pregnancy. Merformin has certainly helped me ovulate, BBT temping helped me realize that my luteal phase is too short and I need to address it, and now I will add vitex to help what appears to be low progesterone. Good luck in all your endeavors! I'll let you know if the added vitex helped me get longer cycles!


----------



## kdmalk

Just a brief thought: vitex will certainly help to regulate your cycles, but it can take several months to really start working. And you have to wean off it during pregnancy. My advice is to check with your doctor to see if you can't start taking progesterone during your LP to help make sure it is long enough to sustain a pregnancy. And that will start working immediately.

Hope I was able to help a bit.


----------



## BrendaJ

kdmalk said:


> Just a brief thought: vitex will certainly help to regulate your cycles, but it can take several months to really start working. And you have to wean off it during pregnancy. My advice is to check with your doctor to see if you can't start taking progesterone during your LP to help make sure it is long enough to sustain a pregnancy. And that will start working immediately.
> 
> Hope I was able to help a bit.

Thank you! I just wanted to try it out before I begin seeing a doctor. I did some research and found out it can take up to 6 months to reach full potential on Vitex but wanted to give it a try. I know they also sell progesterone cream at GNC and the Vitamin Shoppe here in Houston, so if Vitex doesn't help in the next 2 months, I might just go to the doctor or get some cream at the health store. This will only be TTC cycle 2 and need to give myself some time for my cycles to regulate since I never had ovulated before merformin. Thank you for the advice :)


----------



## xJG30

https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/theogrit/sign%20or%20English%20smilies/2sgn054groupwelcome.gif​


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: welcome to bnb


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## x__amour

Hi there, welcome to BnB! Just wanted to say best of luck on your TTC journey. :hugs:


----------

